# The Devil's Triangle - Free Copies



## Mark Robson (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm giving away three advance copies of my new novel *The Devil's Triangle* to Chrons members.  Just visit the thread in my sub forum and post the words 'I want to win' to be entered into the draw.  Good luck.  

Here's a link if you don't know where I live:  http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/530076-the-devils-triangle-advance-copies-giveaway.html


----------



## Mark Robson (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh yes, and I forgot to say - there is is no geographical limit on this giveaway.


----------



## Mark Robson (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a couple of days left.  At the moment, your odds of winning are pretty good.  I have the books sat in my dining room ready to go.  They look very shiny!


----------

